# Vet shows would be robber what's what



## Scotth (Sep 6, 2013)

Saw this video on CNN and thought people would enjoy it.

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/v...er-pulls-gun-on-veteran-store-clerk.kspr.html

You have to get past the intro add but it's worth the effort to see what happened in the actual surveillance video.  I don't want to spoil it but I'm sure someones shorts had to be cleaned later that night.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 6, 2013)

This makes me smile every time I see it.  It's nice to see someone fight back.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 6, 2013)

He had a SF shirt on... Wonder if he was a group guy?


----------



## galafinaster (Sep 6, 2013)

Smooth operation of his sidearm on the veterans part. Shows the difference between a punk with a pistol and a trained man with a firearm.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice smooth draw.....nice reaction.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice. That is freaking awesome.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 6, 2013)

Fucking wicked hard core. That was awesome.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 6, 2013)

slow is smooth and smooth is fast....   Nice job.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was hoping to see Mr robbers head explode.  Oh well good shit...


----------



## Scotth (Sep 6, 2013)

JAB said:


> I was hoping to see Mr robbers head explode.  Oh well good shit...



The vet did say if he would have seen the bad guy's barrel there would've been a cleanup on isle three kind of outcome.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 6, 2013)

He'd have been justified as things were, at least in my Commonwealth.


----------



## JHD (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for him.  Hope they find the perp before he tries to do this again.  The next store clerk might not be as competent.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 7, 2013)

That was damn cool


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably a dumb question but why didn't the veteran apprehend the perp?

I mean the perp could just be lurking somewhere outside the store waiting for the right time to off him.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 9, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Probably a dumb question but why didn't the veteran apprehend the perp?
> 
> I mean the perp could just be lurking somewhere outside the store waiting for the right time to off him.


 
Attempting an apprehension would add to the danger exponentially.  He could--should--have just shot him and called for a clean-up on aisle 2.

Calling the police and cooperating after the fact was the right move.


----------

